# The one and only absoluTTe issue 25 topic...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Issue 25 of the TTOC magazine, absoluTTe, should be hitting doormats right about now!

So, this is _the only_ thread for comments, criticism and/or appreciation 

Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

One small criticism Val's moaning about them blocking the back door :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> One small critism Val's moaning about them blocking the back door :lol: :lol:


Lol!


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

landed on the mat this very morning.....EXCELLENT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> One small criticism Val's moaning about them blocking the back door :lol: :lol:


You should have reminded me Andrew about the stuffing


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got mine, looks good as always.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hey people...

very good new mag...

just noticed a few nice pics of my car i wouldn't mind having... (italy, blackpool car park, to mention a couple)

would it be possible for me to get them??? e-mail???? [email protected] is my addy...

pretty please


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mines arrived, great read as usual, a credit to the team.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Got mine today too. Excellent read as usual with a very good variety of articles. TTOC renewal will include the mag now.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Received in North Wales as well, good read


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Good read as always and also a nice range of subjects.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I must have been one of the 1st then, as I got mine on Sat! 

Great read as always!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

It's arrived today(in Italy),thank you very much...
Mine is not a criticism,but the title of Alpina iTTalia is wrong...(Bongiorno is wrong,Buongiorno is right...)
(it will be the only grammatical mistake I can recognize)  

Jokes apart,issue 25 looks great as every time!!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Good read as always and also a nice range of subjects.


Don't suppose I could have a butcher's at the next meet? :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Course you can. See what you have been missing!
By the way we still have your jacket, I will bring it along to the lunch.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Fantastic issue & even more of a surprise as

 ME & MY CAR IN IT AGAIIN  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

SAV.....


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Got mine on Saturday also 

another great edition 8)

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Course you can. See what you have been missing!
> By the way we still have your jacket, I will bring it along to the lunch.


What jacket?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Not bad.................. I suppose :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> Fantastic issue & even more of a surprise as
> 
> ME & MY CAR IN IT AGAIIN  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> SAV.....


Mincer.. i will have a look on Thursday when i get back from Mac for Chrimbo.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Got mine today role on brake time. 

DAZ


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good as ever, but why can't I find the T shirts shown inside the front cover, on the club site?

Link please :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You left it when you came to the garage warming party.
By the way our Boxer was very chuffed with her photo at the back of the mag.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

triplefan said:


> Looks good as ever, but why can't I find the T shirts shown inside the front cover, on the club site?
> 
> Link please :roll:


Think there are a couple of items which are the end of line items which are not in the shop, our mistake.

If you drop Andrew, Wallsendmag, a pm and I'm sure he can sort you out with one.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> hey people...
> 
> very good new mag...
> 
> ...


Drop John H a pm and I'm sure he'll sort you out


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

got mine yesterday, looks great  ...................... more purple needed tho  :lol:

:mrgreen:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

My copy arrived today, have yet to read it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

An envelope post marked Wallsend with a mag inside plopped on my mat today. 

Another excellent issue so thanks to the editorial team and all the contributors.

Five pictures of me and/or my car and even my old black TT in the top pic on page 9. 

Oh yes, the car at the top right on page 23 is a Duesenberg. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

brittan said:


> An envelope post marked Wallsend with a mag inside plopped on my mat today.
> 
> Another excellent issue so thanks to the editorial team and all the contributors.
> 
> ...


I got 3 photos in - including sharing the centrfold with you :wink: :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Another great edition, with my car in the centre of the photo taken at the top of the Stelvio( looking a little grubby I fear  ).When I first looked through though, I thought it was an Audi sales brochure for a certain "Blue RS" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Received mine today and I'm in it twice :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

got mine today. woohoo!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for posting out "top-ups" Andrew 8)


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Great Mag....as always...good to see my Son in 3 our of the 4 pictures taken by Ian at Saarrfffend


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ive been away, so i had a double read, 24 and 25. Think i crept in to both.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> Think i crept in to both.
> Steve


What a creeper :lol: :wink:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hiya,
You left it when you came to the garage warming party.
By the way our Boxer was very chuffed with her photo at the back of the mag.

My daughter thinks the pic was great - she now says she's famous :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Well Done Team EXCELLENT READ and Topics, Sorry Haynes
Stu


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

davelincs said:


> My copy arrived today, have yet to read it


Read some of it yesterday, great mag


----------

